# Curious about my girl's breeder



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello yall...I also put this in picture posts forum cause I know everybody goes there.......I was just looking at my girl's paper's and am just curious about it......has anyone here ever heard of CH Shady Grove's Crystal Carbon....that is one of my girl's sire...the dam is Carol's Shady Grove Baby.....I got these girl's from a breeder in October (I told yall all about it already) ....The girl I am talking about above is named Destiny's Krystal Dreams At Kesa.....her date of birth is listed as Nov.15, 2003.....Breeder Amy Preuett & Stephanie Barnes.......Does anyone know anything about these breeders...I think i've heard Stephanie Barnes mentioned here on SM before.


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

_Blanche, Picture Posts is just for pictures . Sorry, but I had to remove your thread from that section. Also, each topic can go only in one section. I'm sure this will get plenty of views here._


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

hoping this will take me to the top again.


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (poptart @ Jan 4 2010, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869828


> hoping this will take me to the top again.
> 
> 
> Hugs, Blanche[/B]


could you please tell me more about your dogs? I'm not entirely sure what you are asking. How many dogs are you asking about? I've heard of Shady's Grove but am not familiar with their dogs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I found this on the maltese database, is this what you were looking for? This type of info?
http://www.woodele.de/maltese/cgi-bin/bree...p;db=maltol.dbw

and for Crystal carbon
http://www.woodele.de/maltese/cgi-bin/bree...p;db=maltol.dbw


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Stacy for answering me...I'm just curious about my girl's because they were both used for breeding before I got them from a lady who said she got them from a breeder that was shut down...Then she turned around and bred them too. I know because when we got the girl's (Macy and Mia...Mia is Macy's mother) Macy had just given birth to at least one Morkie pup that she showed us. Mia had been spayed by the time we got her....Macy had not, so we got her spayed.....They were both in pretty bad shape...I was just wondering what kind of beginning they'd had.....Have you ever heard of Stephanie Barnes...she was Mia's original breeder.


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (poptart @ Jan 4 2010, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869839


> Thanks Stacy for answering me...I'm just curious about my girl's because they were both used for breeding before I got them from a lady who said she got them from a breeder that was shut down...Then she turned around and bred them too. I know because when we got the girl's (Macy and Mia...Mia is Macy's mother) Macy had just given birth to at least one Morkie pup that she showed us. Mia had been spayed by the time we got her....Macy had not, so we got her spayed.....They were both in pretty bad shape...I was just wondering what kind of beginning they'd had.....*Have you ever heard of Stephanie Barnes...*she was Mia's original breeder.
> 
> 
> Hugs, Blanche[/B]


Perhaps this is her website. If so, then contact her. See what she has to say. http://annstefs.com/contactus.htm


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (poptart @ Jan 4 2010, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869839


> Thanks Stacy for answering me...I'm just curious about my girl's because they were both used for breeding before I got them from a lady who said she got them from a breeder that was shut down...Then she turned around and bred them too. I know because when we got the girl's (Macy and Mia...Mia is Macy's mother) Macy had just given birth to at least one Morkie pup that she showed us. Mia had been spayed by the time we got her....Macy had not, so we got her spayed.....They were both in pretty bad shape...I was just wondering what kind of beginning they'd had.....Have you ever heard of Stephanie Barnes...she was Mia's original breeder.
> 
> 
> Hugs, Blanche[/B]


Oh UGH, that sounds awful. poor little dears. Glad you have them now!!! Who was the breeder you got them from? I would let Stephanie Barnes know what happened, definitely. And ugh to Morkie breeding!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Stephanie Barnes and Anna Stringer have a Yorkie kennel together. Anna Stringer has a few kennel names... Don't really know much about Stephanie Barnes though. Well, I don't know much about Anna Stringer either other than seeing one of her dogs that was handled by Tonia this year and a few things I've read about her on YorkieTalk


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank yall.....I just went to that site and E-Mailed Stephanie Barnes....It looks like she only breeds Yorkies though...That's all she had on her site...Anyway ...I will wait for her answer...Thanks again !!


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am wondering why a contract would have check marks for "No AKC", then limited AKC (Spay/Neuter Contract)

Does this mean the selling of dogs, not within AKC standards? 

I've seen contracts for FULL AKC to show, and limited for pets. If anyone can fill me in on the "No AKC", as I'm not aware of this
with show breeders. http://annstefs.com/pet.htm


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 4 2010, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869906


> I am wondering why a contract would have check marks for "No AKC", then limited AKC (Spay/Neuter Contract)
> 
> Does this mean the selling of dogs, not within AKC standards?
> 
> ...


Years ago, before AKC had a limited registration, often breeders would write up contracts with NO AKC papers. That means
no papers are given even though they are AKC purebred dogs. I don't know why they would have that in today's contract
unless it means no papers UNTIL the dog is spayed/neutered.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 5 2010, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869908


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 4 2010, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869906





> I am wondering why a contract would have check marks for "No AKC", then limited AKC (Spay/Neuter Contract)
> 
> Does this mean the selling of dogs, not within AKC standards?
> 
> ...


Years ago, before AKC had a limited registration, often breeders would write up contracts with NO AKC papers. That means
no papers are given even though they are AKC purebred dogs. *I don't know why they would have that in today's contract
unless it means no papers UNTIL the dog is spayed/neutered.
*[/B][/QUOTE]

This is what confuses me with the above contract. It was either, or. It was either NO AKC, or Limited (with spay/neuter contract).

So they are selling dogs without AKC Limited Registration, and NO spay/neuter contract?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I saw that you posted on YorkieTalk asking about her. I'm sure you'll get some answers there. I found this recent thread about her http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/breeder-t...nie-barnes.html and one on Anna Stringer http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/breeder-t...tml#post2876332


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (poptart @ Jan 4 2010, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869732


> Hello yall...I also put this in picture posts forum cause I know everybody goes there.......I was just looking at my girl's paper's and am just curious about it......has anyone here ever heard of CH Shady Grove's Crystal Carbon....that is one of my girl's sire...the dam is Carol's Shady Grove Baby.....I got these girl's from a breeder in October (I told yall all about it already) ....The girl I am talking about above is named Destiny's Krystal Dreams At Kesa.....her date of birth is listed as Nov.15, 2003.....Breeder Amy Preuett & Stephanie Barnes.......Does anyone know anything about these breeders...I think i've heard Stephanie Barnes mentioned here on SM before.
> 
> 
> Hugs, Blanche[/B]


Blanche,

It doesn't seem as if Stephanie Barnes is breeding Maltese at all now. It has been a while since I have seen anything under the name Shady Grove shown. 

As I understand it, Amy Preuett no longer works with her. Amy's kennel name is Sands Maltese www.sandsmaltese.com. Amy does work closely with Phlicks Maltese. She also handles for Pashes and has based her program largely on that line.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (poptart @ Jan 4 2010, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869903


> Thank yall.....I just went to that site and E-Mailed Stephanie Barnes....It looks like she only breeds Yorkies though...That's all she had on her site...Anyway ...I will wait for her answer...Thanks again !!
> 
> 
> Hugs, Blanche[/B]


Stephanie used to breed and show Maltese about 5 years ago. She got out and stayed with the Yorkies. She is a teacher and a nice person. Really cares about her dogs. Shady Grove was a Kennel she went by or was involved with. 

Tina


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Well...It just goes to show you......my girl obviously had a good start in life.....somehow she ended up being just a breeders money making machine......So glad I found her......Thanks for yall's input.....I at least found out where she started from......


Hugs, Blanche


----------

